# Sticky  Kidding Supplies



## StaceyRosado

Please list supplies you keep on hand for kidding. Anything pre and post birth as well. 

Note what others have posted before you before posting so that there aren't repeat posts of the same supplies. Thank you.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Ok... let's see if I can keep from forgetting anything...

Iodine- for umbilical cord
Towels- PLENTY for cleaning up the baby(s) and Mom if necessary
Wormer- for Mom after delivery
Gloves- incase of complications
Penicilin- also incase of complications and you have to go in

hhhmmmm... I am sure I am forgetting something.... some people keep scales handy for weighing... oh and of course a camera for all the cute pics


----------



## liz

Bucket of warm molasses water
Lots of towels
dry bedding for afterwards
stool to sit on
big cup of coffee


my moniter is always on so hubby can listen in on me coaching and comforting my girls...then he comes to see the babies after all is done.
(Mind you that he's warm and comfy while I'm usually froze!!)


----------



## alyssa_romine

I make a list and keep all handy in a bucket that is sealed.

needles
syringes
iodine
cotton balls
puppy pads: to give kids a clean place to land
dental floss: to tie off umbilical cords
sterile surgical scissors: to cut long umbilical cords
gloves
pennicilin
towels
bucket for warm water
molasses
nutri-drench
bottles
hand milker
heat lamp
wormer
clean bedding

I am sure I am forgetting something and I will add to my list as I remember.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

BoSe - for the kids if you give it
Scale - get birth weight
Paper - keep records
Propylene Glycol - ketosis
aspirator - in case need to get yuck out of kid's mouth or nose
Strong antibiotic - in case something crazy happens
Vet's number
stethescope - check kid's heart (detect abnormalities)'
coffee - in case kid needs fast energy (VERY little)
Tube - in case it won't eat
colostrum powder or frozen colostrum - in case mom doesn't have it or kid ain't getting it


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

alcohol
Banamine - shock or temp
thermometer


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

old medicine bottle (kind pills come in) or plastic case on syringes to put the iodine in to dip the navel


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW, this is great. I have my supply cabinet ready for the kidding season to start, but s a challenge, to my 4Her,s I have asked them to email me the things that they thing they should have on hand. I was asked by some of the new kids that are in or group this year, and instead of me doing it I told all the "old" kids to get the list to me and I would get it together for everyone and give it out at the next meeting. We are doing the same for a SIMPLE vet kit. I have one kit for kidding and a separate one for the regular med kit, that way I do not have to have ALL the stuff out in the barn f I don't need it. I have left stuff out there and it froze, so it has saved me money.

The only thing I see that I have in my kidding kit that is not listed is 
NutraDrench
Thermometer . 
Calcium

I think you all did it. Great list.


----------



## sparks879

I also throw some plastic bags in there to clean everything up afterwords. Something to put afterbirth and if there are any - dead kids in. 
scissors vets number goat peoples number in case you need help towels clean straw kid feeding tube and syringe hair dryer heat treated colostrum one of those things to suck gunk out of kids nose and mouth treat for mom usually nuts or something snacks for you maybe a set of cards sometimes it takes awhile iodine and dental floss molasses a cahir for you a blanket it gets cold in the barn some nights.
this is all i can think of for now.

beth


----------



## goathappy

This is copied from an article I wrote:
_For kidding remedies, we give Caulophyllum 30c 3x a week the month before they kid, and a week after they kid. This helps to tone the uterus and prepare it for birth. It also helps in preventing retained placenta. The week before the does are due to kid, they get Pulsatilla 30c, this also helps with the uterus and will actually help to get the kids into position before they kid. If a doe has a hard delivery where we have to go in and assist, we don't give penicillin. We give Sepia 30c for a week. Sepia also works if you have a bad mother that really isn't interested in her kids. Those three remedies, are all womens remedies. Also, after paticularly hard births, does get Arnica Montana 30c for pain, bruising and swelling. Arnica is a good remedy to keep around anyway for pain. 
For kids, right after they are born, kids get Antimonium Tart. This helps with treating and preventing asparation. Dose: 30c once an hour for a couple hours. Kids also get E Coli nosode at birth. The E coli nosode is to be giving at birth, 12, 24, 36, 48 and 72 hours. For kids that act "dead" or seem to fail to thrive or like they aren't going to make it, they get Carbo Veg. 30c. This remedy helps to treat shock or morbid patients. 
Kids also get Calc Phos 30c. This helps with growing, and helps them to grow into strong productive animals._

We have done our own personal experiements and have found that does who do not get Caulophyllum or Pulsatilla before kidding have more kidding problems that the does that do get it.


----------



## FarmGirl18

Sarah, where do you get all of your natural stuff for your goats? I'm all for doing things naturally whenever possible. Just curious.


----------



## goathappy

email me, [email protected] and I can give you references and instructions on how to deal with and administer homeopathic remedies, as well as where to get them.


----------



## FarmGirl18

I emailed you. :lol:


----------



## cute kids

these lists look great. i'm not planning any kiddings any time soon, but still these look great.
do you ever need
lubricant to ease exams? rubber gloves? the sanitzer hand washes?


----------



## goathappy

Mineral oil works the best for lubricant, I don't wear latex gloves to assist because I can't grab anything with them. I usually wash off with hot soapy water then cover my arms with towels and go back out to the barn.
After births are assisted, we give large doses of vitamin C mix with warm water and raisins. This prevents any uterine infections and also helps them get all the placenta out.


----------



## cute kids

i was thinking of ky jelly for lubricant, doesn't leave an oily mess behind. i know you like vit c, but i would also be more comfortable with an antibiotic if i had done much internal maneuvering. the large exposed area of the uterus, where the placenta was attached, is a direct route for bacteria to the blood stream, plus any tears along the birth canal. hand washing must be with friction and for at least ten minutes to be effective, as well; arms, too.


----------



## goathappy

Well for the past 2 kidding seasons we have only used Vitamin C in high doses after assisting and we havne't had problems with uterine infections. In fact, to give you an example of how much we don't use anti biotics, I had a doe that got sick, I couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. Gave her remedies for morbidness and also penicillin(I was desperate) I have a feeling that the pen. weakened her immune system because she has had 3 really bad cases of mastitis this year and she had no problems last year and none of hte other girls in the same barn she is in have any problems.
JMO, I only use anti biotics now if it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I agree, I hated giving my goats Anti Biotics for pnuemonia, they didn't get better until I gave them whey (a natural anti biotic)


----------



## goathappy

Really? Whey is a natural anti biotic? I didn't know that.
Garlic is also a natural anti biotic(they say garlic is more powerful than anything you can give) but since we milk our girls, I try to use that only if I absolutely have too. We sometimes pack wounds with garlic and its great stuff.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Iv'e heard about garlic. Yeah Whey is what some organic famers use in place of anti biotics and it works better than any anti biotic AND it doesn't kill the good bacteria.


----------



## goathappy

Probably because it is a good bacteria. I've never heard of the whey though. Thanks for telling me about that 
But when I have to assist a delivery, I always use Vit C, usually around 4000-5000 mg for about a week or two, never had a problem with uterine infections. The homeopathic remedy Sepia also covers uterine infection.


----------



## DaveyFarm

> Bucket of warm molasses water
> Lots of towels
> dry bedding for afterwards
> stool to sit on
> big cup of coffee
> 
> my moniter is always on so hubby can listen in on me coaching and comforting my girls...then he comes to see the babies after all is done.
> (Mind you that he's warm and comfy while I'm usually froze!!)


Mine is pretty much the same way, with these differences:

molasses water, instead I have tasty treats raisins, bread, crackers etc.
Instead of coffee, I sub beer....I'd get way too excited with coffee!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

1% iodine to mix with warm water to wash out doe if you go in
gloves
J Lube for lubricant


----------



## liz

I also have something else to add, a bulb aspirator! I had a dire need for it when Bootsies second born almost drowned! These can be found in ANY baby care section in drugstores or Walmart. Absolute must for "impatient to breathe kids"!


> Instead of coffee, I sub beer....I'd get way too excited with coffee!


My hubby liked that one!! I need the coffee as a few beers would put me to sleep!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Be ready if that kid is chilled. 

Heating pad (mentioned above I believe)
box
towels (mentioned above for cleaning up - these are for inside the house)
thermometer (inside the house, not out in barn)
hair dryer (mentioned above)
possibly a bucket

If the kid is REALLY cold, submerge in hot water - over 100 degrees.
If has a few minutes to get warm, put towels and heating pad around it, put it in a box, mostly closed up, then run hair dryer into it - warms them fast. Make sure there's an opening so they can breathe.


----------



## Nupine

Oh, forgot a box a raisins for you and the mommy.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I don't know if anyone has said this but a FLASHLIGHT is a must!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Oxytocin - 2cc every 6 hours if concerned the after birth hasn't come out; 2cc to get milk started if it hasn't. Can also give for mastitis.


----------



## crocee

Are there anythings you can use if your vet refuses to give a prescription med or if kidding is too close to order from jeffers? My vet will not prescribe anything unless the animal is present in his office and if kidding is eminent I am not moving her. My vet is a cantankerous young Dr right out of vet school and thinks he knows your animals better than you do. He also knows noting about goats.
The med I am specifically wondering about is BOSE.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes you can get it from http://www.vetserv-usa.com but it is expensive. There are two prices, one for vets (cheeper) one for regular consumers (us) but you have to choose the higher price.


----------



## goatshows

When buying gloves, What type of gloves should I get? Laytex, there are all diffren types, what type do you use?


----------



## liz

I don't use gloves myself with my goats...it's too hard to "feel" through them for me. I do have to use gloves at work though and the vinyl powdered gloves are great for what I do. Plastic gloves would tear too easily and some people are allergic to latex, Go with whatever works for you.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I dont use gloves, too hard to feel around and know what you're feeling, but really any disposable (laytex,vinyl) glove will work.


----------



## 7thundersranch

This is what I keep on hand at ALL of my births
-Shephards Purse (an herbal tincture that has saved one of my friend's lives and her goat from bleeding to death! It's a MUST in my barn)
-Experienced goat person's number
-Feed sacks
-Petroleum jelly
-aspirator
-stethoscope
-Molasses - energy boost for the doe after birth
-Cow colostrum - in case the mom doesn't have any
-Warm kid blankets
-heat lamp
-thermometer
-B-Complex injection - for whatever
-bottles
-nipples
-my family - in case I need extra hand
-clean water
-Vitamin C, E, A, Selenium and Zinc
-Red Raspberry - for uterine support, milk production and other things
-Nettle - extra support for Calcium, and energy
-Blessed Thistle - Milk production

I know that I probably didn't list something, but if I think of it, I'll put it up  That's pretty much it. Just trying to help my fellow goat people!


----------



## 7thundersranch

Oops! I think I listed some of the stuff other people did. Sorry about that


----------



## JessaLynn

Does anyone use Calcium to drench their does after kidding? I'm out and our TSC has been out for a long time.Nobody else I talk to gives it to them.Wonder if I'm worried for nothing.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

I posted a similar question af far as general supplies, but for putting together kidding supplies, is there any value in "kits"?

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Kits/


----------



## savingdogs

I just purchased one of those kits so I'm quite interested in the answer to that question!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> I posted a similar question af far as general supplies, but for putting together kidding supplies, is there any value in "kits"?
> 
> http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Kits/


Anyone?

I want to _make_ $ with goats so I really don't want to have any extra expences, but still want to be a responsible goat momma.


----------



## Willow

I have a lamb puller in the kit.
Paper towels, warm water with antibiotic soap - to wash my hands. Antiseptic hand gel - for my hands.
Thermos of coffee for me ..and a granola bar.
pencil or pen and a log book/journal. cell phone [smart phone - so i can post on TGS!]


----------



## coltrule

here is mine.. 

Iodine
Gloves
Lubricant 
paper towels
Nutri Drench! (love that stuff)
scissors.
I think thats it,,but I KNOW some thing is missing.. i'lll add stuff later when I remember haha


----------



## MOgoatlady

I know a lot of people have mentioned towels...obviously a must have, but I am using receiving blankets, you can get them really cheap at thrift stores and garage sales, send them through the wash with some bleach and they are ready to go. You can also pack them into a small space so after I wash mine they go into a ziplock bag and are kept in the barn so the minute they are needed they are there ready to go


----------



## kramsay

For those wonderful winter kids, my papaw designed something to keep them warm... 
50 gallon barrel , cut a hole in the top of it (about an 1 inch) also cut a hole in bottom (standing up right so the open top in on the ground and the hole you cut is up top, make the hole about 6x6 if not bigger (depends on the type of goat you have) run a heat lamp up through the bottom of it and the cord through the hole. we also drilled a small slat of wood across the top to secure the light. Kept our babies warm in the worst conditions, will try to post a pic soon..


Also have a blow dryer on hand


----------



## sunfiregoats

where do you guys get kidding stalls from? Cheapest ones I've heard of was using outdoor dog kennels from home depot.


----------



## Dorioakes

That covers about what we have in ours but we do a few things different. 
We make our own Nutri-drench with Molasses and Perktone. 
Also we use Multimin 90 rather than Bo'se I give .5cc to mother and kid
I also have the Henry Milker in my delivery kit to take some of the Cholestrum for saving and to make it easier for the kids to nurse. 
I also have some dehydrated raspberry leaves to help with labor if it is going slower than I expect.


----------



## mustangrocky

*pulling baby*

Last year I had a lamb puller but it was too big for Nigerian. It was the first year we ever had to assist, so I am getting my kidding supplies organized. What do you rec: having on hand in case of needing to assist. I was thinking of twine but any suggestions very welcome. (last year I think I let doe get to big because babies were big and in wrong position)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've heard of people using twine... I don't know how sanitary it is :lol: if you could find some thing like that, that could be sanitized then it would be great  I would use the twine in a pinch though.. If it was needed and that was all I could get..


----------



## thegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've heard of people using twine... I don't know how sanitary it is :lol: if you could find some thing like that, that could be sanitized then it would be great  I would use the twine in a pinch though.. If it was needed and that was all I could get..


 I think you're supposed to keep it in a thing of brandy or something to keep it clean..l dunno, though.


----------



## mustangrocky

Okay I was thinking of spraying with chlorhexederm, or brandy


----------



## darlingfields

*question about iodine*

I've heard that iodine is poisonous to goats and shouldn't be used for navels because it goes right into their bloodstreams. So my question is have any of you had problems from iodine and when do you dip them exactly? We've got 4 possibly 5 FF starting near Mar 23rd so I'm working on being prepared. TIA

Carissa


----------



## ksalvagno

Never heard of iodine being poisonous. I dip navels shortly after being born and again a few hours later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do the same as Karen and have never had a problem.. Never heard if that either..


----------



## darlingfields

I read it in the dairy goat journal. There was an article on homeopathic methods for the goats instead of using meds. The author was pretty insistent about it. Thanks though, I'm glad it hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## MooresPride

darlingfields said:


> I've heard that iodine is poisonous to goats and shouldn't be used for navels because it goes right into their bloodstreams. So my question is have any of you had problems from iodine and when do you dip them exactly? We've got 4 possibly 5 FF starting near Mar 23rd so I'm working on being prepared. TIA
> 
> Carissa


I love Vetricyn- they have a navel spray. I used it on one kid last year and iodine on the other and the one with the Vetricyn dried up faster and its easy to spray on and doesn't stain. So if your worried about iodine I'd try the Vetricyn.


----------



## Sether55

Bo-Se is short for Bovi Sera, right? I am going to get it from Hoegger Supply.(pack of 3, 20 ml for $20) When should I give my kids Bo-Se and an in-the-neck injection? Also I've read people having penicillin, what is that for and an in-the-neck injection for that aswell? To sanitize twine just soak in Iodine? And how much molasses to water for the mommas and if they don't drink it should I drench it down?

Thanks, sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

BoSe is not bovi-sera. Bose is selenium in an injectable form.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

BoSe can only be gotten from a vet in the US, though selenium gel can be gotten many places, like your local farm and ranch store.


----------



## Sether55

So is bovie sera or Bo-Se better?


----------



## jaycimitchell

I use iodine gloves molasses towel heating pad I know there's more but that's what I commonly use


----------



## nigies4ever

Sether55 said:


> So is bovie sera or Bo-Se better?


Bovi Sera and BoSe are two separate things. Bovi Sera is an over-the-counter immune system booster, whereas BoSe is injectable selenium that is prescription only.


----------



## anawhitfield

Everything recommended above is great. In addition, I like to have meds on hand just in case something goes wrong with the mom or baby - and my animals always seem to get sick on weekends...
For mom I make sure I have B Complex, Molases, Antibiotics (Pen and Nuflor), Banamine (anti-inflamatory / pain) and most importantly Luthalyse which helps expel the afterbirth if for some reason she didn't pass it. And yes, every year I seem to have one who decides to have trouble with that.

For the baby I get BoSe, B Complex, Antibiotics (Pen and Nuflor) and most importantly Albon for Coccidia and JumpStart for scours. (of course, Cholostrum & Formula, bottles, iodine, etc). Also, don't forget CD/T which you will have to give when the baby is 6-8 weeks old and repeat in 2 weeks.


I buy these every year and every year I pray I don't have to use them even if I end up tossing them after they expire. But, every now and then I am glad I had them right there when I needed them.


----------



## PennyRoyal

Here is my list. If you think of anything I don't have that I should, please let me know! 

Lubricating jelly
aspirator
molasses
puppy pads (for the newborns to lay on)
towels
nutridrench
tums
oral syringes
plastic sleeves
antibiotics


----------



## Goats Rock

You should get iodine to dip the umbilical cord and feet. After the doe kids, warm drinking water is appreciated. (Even in warm temps). Nutra drench does burn their throats. 
I give the newborn a shot (1/2 cc) of Vit. B complex and the same of BO-SE, (sub q, under the skin) and a Vit. E capsule squirted in the mouth.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> You should get iodine to dip the umbilical cord and feet. After the doe kids, warm drinking water is appreciated. (Even in warm temps). Nutra drench does burn their throats.
> I give the newborn a shot (1/2 cc) of Vit. B complex and the same of BO-SE, (sub q, under the skin) and a Vit. E capsule squirted in the mouth.


My goats like warm water with apple cider vinegar after they kid


----------



## Ron at BFAD

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Iv'e heard about garlic. Yeah Whey is what some organic famers use in place of anti biotics and it works better than any anti biotic AND it doesn't kill the good bacteria.


Depending on the time of year, I like to have fresh raspberry branches or dried raspberry tea with a little molasses in case of excessive bleeding.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Puppy pads
Multei-Species Electrolytes Supplement (For low energy kids)
Nipples and bottles
needles + syringes
towels & old wash cloths
bandages & scissors
iodine
Vitamin B complex INJ & thiamine HCI INJ (Just in case we need it)
A bottle of Electrolytes so after mom kids (I mix it with a bucket of water for some extra energy)
A Mineral Drench- DRENCH FORMULA Power Punch
Milk Replacer- Mana-Pro is the Brand 
probios

A BIG cup of ice water and some food LOL Also i will ad something if i forgot it


Most of the time I do not use gloves I just wash my hand really good bec I cant hold on to I kid as well
I also give mama some selenium 30 days before kidding so I can give it to her after she kids so they can get it too.


----------



## Lil Boogie

sunfiregoats said:


> where do you guys get kidding stalls from? Cheapest ones I've heard of was using outdoor dog kennels from home depot.


 We made ours out of wood The door is half wire so the goat can see out side and have nice fresh air. Also we put a little trough in there and a bucket hung on the wall on a nail so babies cant jump in. When they are old enough i take it down. Its a 4 by 8 stall


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Iv'e heard about garlic. Yeah Whey is what some organic famers use in place of anti biotics and it works better than any anti biotic AND it doesn't kill the good bacteria.


So if you were to give away how much do you give and when? Just curious as a supplement. I'm not confident enough in something like this to depend on it but I'd like to see how it went.


----------

